# Running spectator tripped by other spectator on Alpe d'Huez



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Hilarious.
http://deadspin.com/spectator-picks-wrong-day-to-run-alongside-tour-de-fran-840181766


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

jswilson64 said:


> Hilarious.
> http://deadspin.com/spectator-picks-wrong-day-to-run-alongside-tour-de-fran-840181766


kudos to blue shirt guy. i'm all in for self-policing these douches who constantly impede the riders.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

I hat those Mother F'er... I hope they all get tripped and fall into HELL!!!

Not religious... Just Sayen...


----------



## RTSO2112 (Oct 18, 2012)

Where can I get a blue shirt like that?

Pretty funny...and I agree with the others...a lot of these runners run way too close are BS! I like it when some fo the riders push back or try to punch the impeders!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad he was tripped.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad tripping him didn't also potentially ruin Teejay's day.

I really wish running along side the riders on the climb would get stopped. Too many riders knocked over throughout the years.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

+1

Also, seems like it's getting much worse too. The runners are bad, but so too are the flaggers putting those things into the riders faces.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

dnice said:


> kudos to blue shirt guy. i'm all in for self-policing these douches who constantly impede the riders.


Awesome, me too! So tired of the douches with flags in front of riders faces, running along, jumping out at racers. IIRC stage 4 climb I saw some other running and yelling douche get knocked to the pavement face first. LOL


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

riders should be issued cans of Mace...


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

"Well don't run with the riders, you twat!!" 

Pronounced with the British accent to rhyme with 'rat'


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Flags are the worse. Riblon and TJ were having difficulty seeing the path forward and a Japanese flag caught the Shimano lever on Porte's handlebar. They should try to enforce a flag ban within 2 meters of the road


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Perfect! Spot on blue! And thank you lady in the white shirt...way to step up. Dude ran scared!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good for blue t-shirt guy.

I bet most of those idiots don't know anything about the Tour, it's just an excuse to get attention. This stuff isn't funny anymore and it's going to get a rider hurt. The Alpe stage was ridiculous. Riblon


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

OMG!

we are lucky he didnt veer to his left and take out TeeJays drivetrain. because that was in pristine condition.
he is lucky he wasnt going Borat style. 

actually, i have a fantasy about squaring up, lowering my hips and keeping my head up, and throwing a shoulder into a runalong's stomach.

then again, i would never soil a great gentlemanly sport by throwing in beer-swilling american sports references, right sir duke?


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

weltyed said:


> OMG!
> 
> we are lucky he didnt veer to his left and take out TeeJays drivetrain. because that was in pristine condition.
> he is lucky he wasnt going Borat style.
> ...


So you want to twat him?

'Twat' used as a verb. Br. English '..to inflict physical discomfort on an irksome individual in close proximity generally with a blow to the face or genitalia.

It's fine by me if you want to spell american with a capital 'A'.. I've done it on numerous occasions myself. 

The big ponce got what he deserved. I like how mum came in to save her boy later .


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

That made my morning. 



Chainstay said:


> Flags are the worse. Riblon and TJ were having difficulty seeing the path forward and a Japanese flag caught the Shimano lever on Porte's handlebar. They should try to enforce a flag ban within 2 meters of the road


There's not enough manpower to even enforce keeping people on the right side of the barriers...how are they going to enforce a ban on flags?


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

dnice said:


> kudos to blue shirt guy. i'm all in for self-policing these douches who constantly impede the riders.


+1 on this! When those roads close and the fans just envelope the course and don't move until the last possible nanosecond I would be upset as well. I saw TJ shove a runner going beside him day before! The guy ran beside him right on top of him and you could tell it broke his line and disturbed him quite a bit.

Fans should take care of the Jackwagons that interfere with riders!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Froome had to bash another idiot on the final climb today. Earlier in the stage Jens Voight had to do the same.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

spade2you said:


> I'm glad tripping him didn't also potentially ruin Teejay's day.
> 
> \


True dat. Folks, let's not forget that the blue shirt guy would then be a super douche if the guy he tripped knocked TJ down. Tripping people for acting stupid is stupid.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I like how the runner couldn't do **** when the lady defended the blue guy.

He dressed like a complete moron. Had it coming.

"But the blue guy could've killed TJ!"

Nah, he saw enough runners, got frustrated, and calculated this attack precisely well in advance.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

sir duke said:


> So you want to twat him?
> 
> 'Twat' used as a verb. Br. English '..to inflict physical discomfort on an irksome individual in close proximity generally with a blow to the face or genitalia.
> 
> ...


Rufus' comment came from the audio in that clip. One of the lads by the camera said something like 'don't run with the riders you twat'. 
Whatever, it's the Tour; beer and fools came into existence long before it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

AdamM said:


> Also, seems like it's getting much worse too. The runners are bad, but so too are the flaggers putting those things into the riders faces.


It's been like this for decades. I think it's been better lately because the riders can at least tell which way the road goes while going through the crowd.



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Good for blue t-shirt guy.
> 
> I bet most of those idiots don't know anything about the Tour, it's just an excuse to get attention.


Does climbing up a mountain in the middle of nowhere a day or two ahead of time sound like the actions of someone that doesn't know anything about the Tour?

People get trampled and maimed at European soccer matches. Cycling fans are a model of civil excitement. Any one of these guys could tackle a rider he didn't like and ruin his race and it almost NEVER happens.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

davidka said:


> It's been like this for decades. I think it's been better lately because the riders can at least tell which way the road goes while going through the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they place flags in the rider's way and impede them, then who cares about their tour knowledge. and they absolutely are attention *****s. you'll notice that the better spectators like the devil and the water bottle guy never get too close to the riders. those fans actually add to the spectacle. also, i read about a brazilian referee being quartered--there's lots of examples of worse fan behavior. it doesn't absolve these idiots. when riders are being impeded and having to literally push their way through the crowd (as i saw several times), then something's wrong.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

davidka said:


> Cycling fans are a model of civil excitement


1: Guy waving flares in riders' faces? Riders having to ride through the smoke, and inhale it? Stupidest thing ever.

2: Flags-what is the obsession with waving huge flags in front of riders so they can't see where they are going? Riblon had a flag dropped over his head when he was on L'Alpe, that's not safe.

3: People standing directly in front of riders to take pictures. Yesterday there were a few times when riders had to slow right down to avoid hitting people standing in their way.

4: Guys running alongside riders and running into or over other fans. You can see plenty of this. Maybe this is why that guy got tripped, runners are looking at the rider or the TV camera and expect everyone else to get out of their way. Imagine you are at the Tour (and have spent a ton getting there, and it may be your only time ever), you wait patiently for your hero to come by with your camera at the ready, then just as the moment comes, some drunk a-hole runs along in front of you and ruins it.

5: Tour knowledge? Instead of wearing your favourite team jersey, someone dresses up like a of male genitals (as seen on L'Alpe)? That is more about attention wh+ring than cycling.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

sir duke said:


> So you want to twat him?
> 
> 'Twat' used as a verb. Br. English '..to inflict physical discomfort on an irksome individual in close proximity generally with a blow to the face or genitalia.
> 
> ...


Whereas "twat" used as a noun means something completely different.....which is the way it was used here. And incidentally the way I remember it being generally used although I'm not from the 1600's.



> Noun. 1. The female genitals. [1600s]
> 2. A contemptible person, an idiot.


A dictionary of slang - "T" - English slang and colloquialisms of the UK.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> Whereas "twat" used as a noun means something completely different.....which is the way it was used here. And incidentally the way I remember it being generally used although I'm not from the 1600's.
> 
> 
> 
> A dictionary of slang - "T" - English slang and colloquialisms of the UK.


Yes, well being British I kind of knew that. But carry on, you're doing splendidly.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Yes, well being British I kind of knew that. But carry on, you're doing splendidly.


Thank you so much. Awfully kind of you. British eh? That's so special. Keep up the good work. Wish I was British. Oh wait - I am.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> Thank you so much. Awfully kind of you. British eh? That's so special. Keep up the good work. Wish I was British. Oh wait - I am.


So you'll know to stop being a prat....


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

sir duke said:


> So you'll know to stop being a prat....


tosser...........


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

or wanker


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> tosser...........


Only sometimes...:cryin:


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Bad form.


----------



## StuLax18 (Jul 21, 2012)

They should give all the riders hand-held stun guns and they can just zap people who get to close and then go on their way.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I hate watching those morons running along side the riders. Too many times, fans are putting the riders in danger just so they can get a picture or get their dumbass on TV. 

A couple days ago, don't remember the stage, the leadout man/group was going through some twisty roads in a small town. One rider was apexing a corner that was close to a building and some asshat was standing halfway in the road trying to take a picture. The rider had to swing wide and almost overcooked the corner. Would have been a terrible crash at probably 30+ mph. 

I'm sure everyone here saw that one kid much earlier in the tour who was running next to the riders and got a forearm to the jaw from another spectator lol.


----------

